# Where do you find inspiration?



## pughwilliam (Nov 21, 2009)

Over the years, I have used different ways to get some inspiration to keep on playing and especially keep on improving.

I'd love to hear what some others do to get "out of a rut" and get started learning again.

I used to go on a website that had good videos with tab. Can't remember the address though or the name of the guy. Guess I'm getting old... (Scary since I'm only 36...)

So... What do you do for motivation/inspiration?

William


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Jambing with friends, or going to places where there's live music works for me. evilGuitar:


On the other hand if I want to go into a deep depression and not pickup a guitar for weeks, I watch a John Petrucci DVD


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The instrument itself can inspire, by tone and timbre, literal feel and metaphorical vibe. I dig deep for feelings of loss, for feelings of elation, for groovy fun feelings, and a sense of curiousity. I look outside or at pictures for cues and triggers for feelings. Channeling those feelings to the hands just happens. Once upon a time, when I didn't know the fingerboard as well, it wasn't as easy, but the better I got to know the fingerboard and apply my theory knowledge, the easier it became to express myself.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Many singer-songwriters more or less start off by opening their diaries and exposing the contents. Never worked for me. I need a more spontaneous trigger for inspiration, much like a hair trigger temper. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## harrym (Jan 19, 2010)

Live music, TV concerts, guitar stores and most of all Bluegrass music.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

playing with others...trying a song collectively as a band for the first time and nailing it...introducing new songs to the band that challenge me.....hearing stuff that others play that I find just so frikkin cool that I must learn what it was they did (unfortunately - they can rarely explain it) 

and stepping back - to the real reason why I picked up this instrument in mid life to begin with - comparing my original expectations to how far I've come...motivates me to do more - and do better at what I already know.


I could just stare at guitars all day - they are positively beautiful


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Many singer-songwriters more or less start off by opening their diaries and exposing the contents. Never worked for me. I need a more spontaneous trigger for inspiration, much like a hair trigger temper.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Divorce is always a great motivator......kkjuw... 

Playing with others can do it, but I can get inspired just noodling around myself. Changing instruments can help sometimes too.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Like many, playing with others gets me going. I also find that going to music festivals really gets me motivated to play.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

1.Playing with others
2.Videos or concerts
3.Instructional sites
4.And GC, of course.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I am currently in a rut. Don't feel like I am getting any better and am bored with the songs I am learning with the guys I jam with.
I need a good concert or something to move me a little. It seems these days whenever I pick up the guitar I play the same old riffs. Maybe I have been stuck for too long just trying to find the right sounds I want instead of working on my playing. I think I am done finding the sounds I want, it's time I guess to learn some new chops and theory. I do need some motivation though!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Something else that works (for me anyway) is playing around alternate tunings.

Open G for example. Play with it, find what sounds and feels good and let it flow.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I find motivation and inspiration from life.
From people around me, things happening in the world, life in general and in my faith.

Sometimes playing is relaxing, other times it's a refuge, sometimes it's a celebration, sometimes it's just for fun.
(But then it's almost always fun.)


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Divorce is always a great motivator......kkjuw...
> 
> Playing with others can do it, but I can get inspired just noodling around myself. Changing instruments can help sometimes too.


i struggled for a couple years at one point, when i started playing acoustic- made up a couple tunes, but..meh
maybe the trouble was at the same time i was writing lots of songs for my band, which was an entirely different thing.
but when the wife threw me out, and i was living in an 85 monte carlo, man the tunes started flowing!

definately try other instruments- seems every time i pick up a strange instrument something cool happens.



Lincoln said:


> Something else that works (for me anyway) is playing around alternate tunings.
> 
> Open G for example. Play with it, find what sounds and feels good and let it flow.


yeah- strange new tunings are almost like playing a new instrument, always inspiring.


----------

